# Newbie - Recent Flare-up



## RoziB (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,I'm new to this site, stumbled across it by chance as my IBS has recently hit me like a steamtrain after nearly two years of stabilising my condition and I was curious to hear other people's experiences with IBS. In 2010 my doctor diagnosed me with IBS after running a set of blood tests to check for allergies/celiac disease etc which all came back negative. I was prescribed with Buscopan and Omneprazole. I read online that I could try following a gluten free/lacto free diet to see if my symptoms changed by eliminating foods as bread,pasta, milk, cheese etc. Surprisingly I noticed a huge change over the coming months and I gradually came off all my medication. I felt like a new person, my cramps nearly disappeared and I soon realised that creamy sauces, spicy foods, milk, seafood,caffeine, normal bread and pasta were the main culprits responsible for triggering the attacks.Over the last year and a half I have been med free and my condition has stabilised. Only on a couple of ocassions when I fell of the bandwagon and ate what I wanted in a restaurant would I suffer an attack which would usually see me bed ridden for the night and fragile for a couple of days after.Lately I went to a festival for the weekend. I was feeling great when I got there, I didn't actually have much of an appetite there and drank cider and spirits over the duration of the weekend. On the Saturday night I started to get a bad stomach and Sunday was even worse. I think one of the worst things about having IBS is the fear of using public toilets or going to the toilet at a friend/b/f's house as you never know if your going to have diarrhoae or not. The Monday after I got back I was doubled over in pain. I was convinced I had given myself a stomach ulcer from the acidic alcohol I'd had and so lived on my meds, rennies, gaviscon and painkillers. On the Wednesday my boss nearly sent me home from work as she could tell how much pain I was in. The only way I can describe my stomach pains right now is like someone has lit a match in my stomach lining and theres an intense burning sensation from under my ribs to the bottom of my abdomen, sometimes radiating to my back. I have also had a pulling/burning pain in my public area which is concerning me. Has anyone experienced this pain before? As a women I can slightly relate it to the pre-mentrual pulling feeling you experience before your cycle.Would appreciate any kind of feedback.Thanks, R


----------



## JessikaG (Aug 28, 2012)

Rozi, The stomach pain you are describing I have been dealing with for years. It use to be a gnawing pain but has since turned into a burning pain. Currently it feels like I drank some acid and its churring in my stomach. The pain is something only on my left side but sometimes goes into my back or my whole front. I use to dry heave every morning. I've been taking Omneprazole for the last year and has helped I would get bouts here and there but nothing serious but has stopped working the past week and now have intense pain. I have scheduled an appointment with my GI to see whats going on. Last time I got an endoscopy they found slight erosion in my stomach. I would make an appointment with your GI to check it out. My pain is bad enough coupled with gas, dry heaving and diarrhea that I haven't been able to go to work for days. I wish you luck with your situation but I know EXACTLY how you are feeling. Good LuckJessika


----------

